# Outside the Box > Philosophy and Debate >  >  Paris

## CloudMaker

https://www.youtube.com/shorts/BTggYQiy-Kw
I saw the above video today and couldnt believe it was Paris
Thought this kind of thing didnt happen in Europe but Im seeing more and more videos of it looking just as bad as here in the states now!!
Why do big cities let it get so out of control?? 
Crossing Paris off my list of places I want to see someday!!

----------


## Cuchculan

Parts of it are nice. Other parts are a dump. Had a friend who lived and worked over there. Said you be amazed at the parts you never get to see on TV. Area he lived in was a poor area. Complete dump.

----------


## CloudMaker

> Parts of it are nice. Other parts are a dump. Had a friend who lived and worked over there. Said you be amazed at the parts you never get to see on TV. Area he lived in was a poor area. Complete dump.



Sad I didn’t realize there were parts of West Europe you would call a dump. We have hoods and projects here but Europe is always shown as being nicer, guess not
Just learned that this is a thing https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paris_syndrome

----------


## Otherside

> Sad I didn’t realize there were parts of West Europe you would call a dump. We have hoods and projects here but Europe is always shown as being nicer, guess not
> Just learned that this is a thing https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paris_syndrome



Rough places in every country, unfortunately, like your hoods and projects. Though as a tourist, you hopefully wouldn't go to that part. 

I've been (I mean, it's a few hour by channel tunnel train from here), and whilst there were nice bits of Paris, it was also the worst I've ever experienced for touts, scammers, and pickpockets, with a quite a few very snobbish and stuck up people, so I do not think I will be going back anytime soon.

----------


## Ironman

@CloudMaker
  I have to tell you; this vdeo is at least four years old.  Who knows what is going on now.

----------


## CloudMaker

> @CloudMaker
>   I have to tell you; this vdeo is at least four years old.  Who knows what is going on now.



oh god everything is worse since 2020 it’s probably even more awful now

----------


## Cuchculan

The poorer areas are nearly always ignored by the government. Just left as they are. That has always been the case. It is not just Paris either. Other parts of France too. What we see in these areas is a lot of fighting at football matches. At times the football matches can reflect the areas. People have less money. They save to go to games. Then they take out their anger during games. Be it fighting the police or other fans. This would happen in other countries too. The ignored areas. Left to go to ruin.

----------


## Ironman

> The poorer areas are nearly always ignored by the government. Just left as they are. That has always been the case. It is not just Paris either. Other parts of France too. What we see in these areas is a lot of fighting at football matches. At times the football matches can reflect the areas. People have less money. They save to go to games. Then they take out their anger during games. Be it fighting the police or other fans. This would happen in other countries too. The ignored areas. Left to go to ruin.



It's getting like this in the United States.  We have people doing "smash and grabs" - non-chalantly going into stores and stealing things knowing they won't be caught.  There is normally a $500 limit to determine severity of charge, but most of the time people are being let off without consequence.  Stores are closing locations due to the lack of safety and loss of inventory.  "Defund the Police" in some cities started all this.

----------

